# Neuer Monitor zeigt viel zu niedrige Auflösung an



## Pendergast (10. Mai 2006)

Servus,

ich habe mir einen neuen Monitor gegönnt (Dell 2005FPW). Allerdings komme ich nicht in den Genuss der versprochenen 1680x1050-Auflösung. Wenn ich die Bildschirmauflösung im Einstellungsmenü ändern möchte, steht da einzig 848x480@28651 Hz zur Auswahl. 

Die Distribution ist Fedora Core 5, und gleich folgt meine xorg.conf. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "single head configuration"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	FontPath     "unix/:7100"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "fbdevhw"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
	Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "de"
	Option	    "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Dell 2005FPW (Digital)"
	DisplaySize  340	270
	HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Videocard0"
	Driver      "ati"
	VendorName  "Videocard vendor"
	BoardName   "ATI Technologies Inc R423 UK [Radeon X800SE (PCIE)]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Videocard0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth     24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x800"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x800"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Group        0
	Mode         0666
EndSection
```


----------



## Flex (10. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir direkt helfen wird, aber ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogled und dabei kam dieses Ergebnis raus:
http://ractor.org/archives/2005/04/dell_2005fpw_an.php


----------



## Pendergast (11. Mai 2006)

Über eine ähnliche Konfiguration bin ich gestern abend auch noch gestolpert, hat zunächst aber auch nicht funktioniert (die Auflösung ist dann plötzlich nur noch 640x480 gewesen). Da ich eine ATI-Grafikkarte hab, hab ich dann aber mal den propietären ATI-Treiber probiert, bei dem dann die korrekte Auflösung genutzt wird.

Allerdings würde ich gern auf den propietären Treiber verzichten, da ich eigentlich keine 3D-Beschleunigung benötige, sondern neben gewöhnlicher Büroarbeit am Rechner hauptsächlich DVDs/Videos konsumiere - und bei der Interpolation des Videobilds ist der ATI-Treiber einfach nur mies und liefert 'hübsche' Mosaiken, die der OS-Treiber nicht produziert.

Wenn jemand eine Lösung mit dem Standard-Treiber hat: Nur her damit!


----------

